Ask HN: Is there a relationship between prime numbers and Elements in chemistry? - peter_d_sherman
======
peter_d_sherman
...That is, has any researcher postulated a relationship between prime numbers
in Math and each Element, in Chemistry, and written any papers or performed
any experiments to try to show that relationship? If so, how close is that
relationship to being established, and are there any gaps in matches which
might indicate places where other, as-of-yet undiscovered elements might
occur?

